
Ask HN: Any software companies whose product is good for planet earth? - omidfi
I&#x27;m making a job board for devs who care about the environment. 
Do you know any software companies whose products reduce CO2?
======
mimixco
It would be hard to imagine pitching any software product as being good for
the environment since the entire computer industry is dirty and polluting.
Operating system and IoT device software that throttles back a processor into
power-saving mode could be an exception.

Another way to look it is that any software which helps us think better or
communicate better could help our environment when it's used by people with
those goals, in the same way that newspapers and TV helped the environment by
propagating facts that people wouldn't otherwise find on their own.

~~~
omidfi
Indeed it is hard.

But maybe by relative comparison we could rank them somehow?

For example, some supply chain management software that reduces food spoilage
at super markets, might be better for the environment than one that just
increases online sales?

